# Koi-Gesundheit



## Koi-Uwe (20. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,
ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das der Frühling bald da ist  Darum dieses Thema.
Was kann man tun damit es unseren Babys im Teich auch gut geht, dass sie Gesund und gestärkt in den nächsten Winter gehen können ?

Ich habe ja in meiner doch noch kurzen "Teichkarriere" so ziemlich jede Krankheit durchmachen müssen. Über Trichodina, Ichtyo, Kiemenwürmer, Hautwürmer und Costia war ja alles dabei. Hinzu kamen noch Karpfenläuse und das Ende war dummerweise KHV.

Warum war das so ? Mir fallen da mal ein paar Dinge ein:
- Überbesatz
- Verschiedene Händler
- Zu niedrige Temperatur im Teich
- Falsche Medikation bei Krankheit
- Schlechte Filterleistung
- Schlechte Hygiene

Seit Juli 2008 ziehe ich in einem Innenteich kleine Kois groß, erst waren es 10 in ca. 1000 Liter Wasser, nun sind es 18 (!) in 4000 Litern.
Und von Beginn an hatte ich *niemals* Probleme mit dem viel zu großem Besatz auf viel zu wenig Wasser bei sehr guter Fütterung.

Und wieder die Frage, warum ist das so ? Mittlerweile weiß ich es und möchte es mal aus meiner Sicht schreiben um anderen klar zu machen was an einem Teich zu tun ist, bevor man sich einige Kois in sein Gewässer setzt.
*
- Grundregel: 1 Koi auf min. 1000 - 2000 Liter Wasser (Gilt natürlich nicht für eine Innenhälterung), da greifen andere Parameter
- Regelmäßige Wasserwechsel erforderlich (Faustregel min 10% pro Woche)
- Regelmäßige Wasserparameterkontrolle (PH, NO², NO³, Sauerstoff usw.)
- Ausreichende Temperatur (>20° im Sommer)
- Abgestimmte Filteranlage, besser zu Groß Dimensioniert
- Tägliche Kontrolle des Teiches und seine Bewohner
- Wenn möglich, Kois nur von einem Händler (Quarantäne !!)
- Auch Pflanzen sollte man "reinigen"
- Ausgewogene Ernährung
- Ärztliche Betreuung in Reichweite
- Sich mit dem Thema Koihaltung auseinandersetzen (Fachbücher, Internet usw.)

Und weil es im Moment aktuell ist, wie komme ich durch den Winter ?
- Innenhälterung um den Winterproblemen aus dem Weg zu gehen
- Teichheizung, evtl. mit Abdeckung
- Regulierbare Filteranlage
- Notfallszenarien zurecht legen
*

Ich denke es sind eine Menge Dinge zu beachten um Stressfrei für sich und seine Teichbewohner über das Jahr zu kommen.

Dies soll keinem Angst machen, nur einen Denkanstoß geben.

Wenn noch was fehlen sollte, immer her damit.


----------



## berndbs (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Gesundheit*

Hallo Koi-Uwe,

sind denn Koi`s nicht Winterfest? Damit mein Teich nicht komplett zufriert, lasse ich den Luftsprudeler durch laufen. Kann es den Fischen zu kalt werden?

Gruß
Bernd aus Braunschweig


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Gesundheit*

Doch,
Kois sind Winterfest, man sollte aber schon die Temperaturen im Auge behalten. Unter 3° sollte die Temperatur in dem sich die Kois aufhalten nicht fallen.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Gesundheit*

Hallo Uwe!






Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Dies soll keinem Angst machen, nur einen Denkanstoß geben.




Da hat sich ja unser Uwe mal richtig Gedanken gemacht und diesen *tollen* Fred eröffnet!

 Uwe, da können wir "" Nichtkoiteichler " auch noch was von lernen.

.


----------



## Annett (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Gesundheit*

Moin Uwe.

Prima Zusammenfassung. 

Den "alten Hasen" ist das sicherlich im Großen und Ganzen bekannt. 
Aber es gibt jedes Jahr Neueinsteiger, die mit den vielen Tips, die übers Forum verteilt stehen, schlichtweg überfordert sind.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Gesundheit*

Das war der Sinn den "Einsteigern" das Leben zu erleichtern


----------



## rainthanner (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Gesundheit*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Das war der Sinn den "Einsteigern" das Leben zu erleichtern


oder so: 
Das war der Sinn den "Fischlein" das Leben zu erleichtern 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Gesundheit*

Ja oder so Rainer


----------



## Franzel5 (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Gesundheit*

Hallo,

eine Frag noch zu der Zusammenfassung. Nach der Formel ein Koi auf 1000 - 2000 Liter Wasser könnte ich also in einem Teich mit 1000 l einen Koi mit beispielsweise 40 cm halten. Wäre das nicht zu klein?

Ist es nicht vielleicht sinnvoller, gerade weil sich der Beitrag an Anfänger wendet zunächst eine bestimmte Mindestgröße des Teiches ab dem der Besatz mit Koi akzeptabel ist, beispielsweise 5000 l zu empfehlen und ab dann die Formel anzuwenden?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Gesundheit*

Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis, da hast du natürlich recht 

Aber ich schrieb ja auch



> Wenn noch was fehlen sollte, immer her damit.



Und dann steht es noch hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15089


----------



## Redlisch (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Gesundheit*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das der Frühling bald da ist



Da ist wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens ... 

Ich kann bei der Wetterlage nichts von Frühling erkennen, eher kalt, stürmisch und viel Regen... dann wird wieder Schnee kommen...

Vielleicht sollte man mal ein Thema aufmachen: Wie entsorge ich meine toten Koi`s richtig 

Siehe hier

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Gesundheit*

Das sollte eher auch als Einstieg in das Thema gemeint ein Axel


----------

